# My order for the doc



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 4, 2007)

Whats up yall, it bout that time for my grow got about a month to go till i move and get everything read in the grow room i will have. Ill tell you all about that when the grow start, For now these are the seeds i will be getting from the doc.......

#1 GreenHouse Seeds Co, The Church Feminised
#2 Seedmans Seeds, Purple Buds
#3 Sativa Seedbank, Haze
#4 Nirvana Cannabis Seeds, Bubblicious
and #5 Nirvana Cannabis Seeds, White Widow

im putting the order in this friday, then the switchable HID light next week , i cant wait to get this started up its gonna be fun, AND, i also plan on crossing all of them:hairpull: .


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2007)

Very exciting for you BFOK!    I look forward to seeing the new setup and the grow.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 4, 2007)

Oh man that sounds like a wonderful list. Good luck BFOK!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 4, 2007)

Ive been looking for exactly the right strains that i think will be good to cross. My wife want me to get Strawberry Haze fem by green house but that will be my next order along with Bob Marley's Best by High Quilty seeds.


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 4, 2007)

Excellent list of seeds, Blunt.    Looking forward to following this grow!!


----------



## vitocorleone (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm totally going to watch this grow...............

The Big Book of Buds vol 2 (I think) has The Church (and The Doctor) as two of the highest yielding indoors strains...right under Res seeds Gonzo #1.....which I will be doing in my first grow journal evah...


What is the flower time on that Haze?
Nice one...
Vito


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 8, 2007)

vitocorleone said:
			
		

> What is the flower time on that Haze?
> Nice one...
> Vito


 

If im not mistaken the haze will have to flower for at least 10 weeks and can go till12-14 weeks till its ready. but i her it's worth the wait


----------

